# I did these the last 2 days



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Did these and am pretty happy with them


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, what a wonderful keepsake for someone.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

How lovely. A real breath of summer days.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess so! They are fantastic!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your work is always so beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful cards.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

very pretty


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice.!!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely!
:thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Sue, your cards are just lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

44gram said:


> Sue, your cards are just lovely.


thanks so much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty Sue!


----------



## harpmom (Feb 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the Butterfly but try one alighting on a flower as that's what they do to get at the nectar..All are equally special and beautiful...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I like the Butterfly but try one alighting on a flower as that's what they do to get at the nectar..All are equally special and beautiful...


lol well she is headed to the nectar lol


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutly beautiful.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

quite lovely!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wish I was on your friend receiving list. I go to my computer program and design a card. Have four to get ready by next week.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> wish I was on your friend receiving list. I go to my computer program and design a card. Have four to get ready by next week.


I used to use PrintMaster ..that is a nice program..what do you use?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. I love the embossing folders you used, and the style of the flowers. I think the floral wire is working well for the stems. A little less busy and more lifelike.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Very nice. I love the embossing folders you used, and the style of the flowers. I think the floral wire is working well for the stems. A little less busy and more lifelike.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

It is fun how just changing the embossing changes the look. Very pretty.


----------



## Terry St O (Aug 6, 2012)

oh so pretty!


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very pretty flowers.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like your beautiful cards!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

lovely Sue, you always come up with lovely designs....
I have just spent a frustrating week looking for 2 embossing dies I have put some where 'safe' They were on a table where I sometimes work until my husband asked me to 'clean up my mess' LOL!!! now I don't know where I put them...I can just hear you all saying, "A place for everything, and everything in it's place" Impossable for me!!!, hubby offered to buy them for me (again) so I went online only to find out they are now 'out of stock' Oh well, back to looking, must admit the craft room is looking ever so tidy now....


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

BTW, am intrigued as to how you made the flowers? Have you watched these on YouTube?













by Peter Dahmen


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

They are lovely.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> lovely Sue, you always come up with lovely designs....
> I have just spent a frustrating week looking for 2 embossing dies I have put some where 'safe' They were on a table where I sometimes work until my husband asked me to 'clean up my mess' LOL!!! now I don't know where I put them...I can just hear you all saying, "A place for everything, and everything in it's place" Impossable for me!!!, hubby offered to buy them for me (again) so I went online only to find out they are now 'out of stock' Oh well, back to looking, must admit the craft room is looking ever so tidy now....


lol good luck...hope you find them!! I am very organized and a real neat nick but this craft can mess up a room fast!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> lovely Sue, you always come up with lovely designs....
> I have just spent a frustrating week looking for 2 embossing dies I have put some where 'safe' They were on a table where I sometimes work until my husband asked me to 'clean up my mess' LOL!!! now I don't know where I put them...I can just hear you all saying, "A place for everything, and everything in it's place" Impossable for me!!!, hubby offered to buy them for me (again) so I went online only to find out they are now 'out of stock' Oh well, back to looking, must admit the craft room is looking ever so tidy now....


lol good luck...hope you find them!! I am very organized and a real neat nick but this craft can mess up a room fast!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> BTW, am intrigued as to how you made the flowers? Have you watched these on YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I hadn't seen those..how fun..lots of work but pretty special..
I just use punches for my flowers...thanks for the links to the videos!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty! Your posts are very inspiring. They make me want to drop whatever else I'm working on and give it a go. :0)


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> BTW, am intrigued as to how you made the flowers? Have you watched these on YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mea said:


> Pretty! Your posts are very inspiring. They make me want to drop whatever else I'm working on and give it a go. :0)


Well go ahead and do that...it is a fun craft!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! :-o


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> Nice! :-o


Thanks!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty! I love the different embossing folders you've used. I seem to collect them, and forget to use them!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty! I love the different embossing folders you've used. I seem to collect them, and forget to use them!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Very pretty! I love the different embossing folders you've used. I seem to collect them, and forget to use them!


Around here we are very limited to the ones available and the punches too..the stores never seem to get different ones..soooooo many available and I dont know why they dont seem to rotate their stock more. get yours out and enjoy them!


----------



## JulietV10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

